# no sex since 1955 (R)



## coyote (Jun 24, 2008)

A crusty old Marine Sergeant Major found himself at a gala
 event hosted by a local liberal arts college. There was no
 shortage of extremely young idealistic ladies in attendance,
 one of whom approached the Sergeant Major for conversation.

 'Excuse me, Sergeant Major, but you seem to be a very serious
 man. Is something bothering you?'

 'Negative, ma'am. Just serious by nature.'

 The young lady looked at his awards and decorations and said,
 'It looks like you have seen a lot of action.'

 'Yes, ma'am, a lot of action.'

 The young lady, tiring of trying to start up a conversation,
 said, 'You know, you should lighten up a little. Relax and
 enjoy yourself.'

 The Sergeant Major just stared at her in his serious
 manner. Finally the young lady said, 'You know, I hope you
 don't take this the wrong way, but when is the last time you
 had sex?'

 '1955, ma'am.'

 'Well, there you are. No wonder you're so serious. You really
 need to chill out! I mean, no sex since 1955! She took his
 hand and led him to a private room where she proceeded to
 'relax' him several times.Afterwards, panting for breath,
 she leaned against his bare chest and said, 'Wow, you sure
 didn't forget much since 1955.'

 The Sergeant Major said in his serious voice, after glancing
 at his watch, 'I hope not; it's only 2130 now.'

Gotta love military time


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL... luv it!


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 24, 2008)

That's a good un!


----------



## bamafan (Jun 25, 2008)

That's great! All ready on it's way around the world I'm sure. Being retired from the military I sent to some good buddies so it will find it's way to the darkest places on earth!!!!!!!!!! Still cracking a smile.


----------



## coyote (Jun 25, 2008)

thats great. all the dark places on the earth..good luck to those men that are there.I hope it brings some joy to them.
I thought the marines on this site would love it also..


----------



## kookie (Jun 25, 2008)

Thats a good one.....lol...................


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 25, 2008)

LOl!!! good one!!


----------



## rivet (Jun 25, 2008)

That's great!


----------

